# Which GMT should I choose?



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

Hi guys!

Yesterday I was spending my time in Facebook groups and I was particularly impressed by a photo in the stream that caught my attention. What I'm talking about is Nereide GMT, a diver watch by Meccaniche Veneziane with ETA 2893-2. I already own a lot of diver watches but I'm impressed by the colors and the good quality for the money (ETA GMT and sapphire glass). 
I was almost going to pull the trigger on my third Steiny (exactly, I already have two lol) but now I'm seriously considering to buy it when it will be available on Kickstarter. 
Here there are some shots I've taken from Meccaniche Veneziane website.

What do you think of this timepiece?

Website: www.launch.meccanicheveneziane.it

Here are some pics


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Like the orange bezel watch and the wooden box is kinda cool too.

p.s Clicking on the website link, keeps directing it back to this page??


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

I can recommend MV as I've recently bought the Redentore for my son. Stunning and well made watch so I imagine the Nereide will be just as good. At the early bird price I think it's a bargain. I'm debating whether to get the San Marco, it's the wait that kills me though!

I'm a member of their Facebook group and all their watches look amazing. The ETA movements look lovely and well finished. They used to be called Pegasus at first just to add as little history!


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

MrF-UK82 said:


> Like the orange bezel watch and the wooden box is kinda cool too.
> 
> p.s Clicking on the website link, keeps directing it back to this page??


 Sorry, my friend, the link didn't work, don't ask me why ahahah.

Here the correct link: https://launch.meccanicheveneziane.it/



Hussle said:


> I can recommend MV as I've recently bought the Redentore for my son. Stunning and well made watch so I imagine the Nereide will be just as good. At the early bird price I think it's a bargain. I'm debating whether to get the San Marco, it's the wait that kills me though!
> 
> I'm a member of their Facebook group and all their watches look amazing. The ETA movements look lovely and well finished. They used to be called Pegasus at first just to add as little history!


 Happy to hear this! Your feedback will help me a lot! I think Nereide GMT will be my first GMT watch!

I will wait September 1st, the day of the Kickstarter launch in order to grab one! :clap:

I love Nereide San Marco too! The bezel is great, they choose amazing colors. I'll probably choose the PVD one

I've recently read an article in their website where they talk about the concept of this watch, here is the link if you want to read it https://www.meccanicheveneziane.it/blogs/news/introducing-nereide-gmt-san-marco-special-edition :biggrin:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice, the one with "Roman bronzed" bezel is my favourite. Sadly no money at the moment.

Is the glass Venetian?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Some very pretty variations. I think the hand set could grow on me.


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

Hi everyone,

How's your day going? Mine's been great so far! :yes:

I'm so excited to tell you all I managed to get the 112th place among the Backers who supported Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide GMT on Kickstarter.

I've always been into the project, so I backed as soon as I could and I'm so happy I managed to get my early birds deal.

I've been following the campaign's progress since the start and I have to say these guys are really killing it! Nereide GMT was funded in ca 30 secs… isn't it incredible? :wub: I'm so excited for this project, can't wait to see my Nereide GMT on my wrist! :clap:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/975712226/nereide-gmt-dive-watch-with-eta-2893-2-swiss-movem?ref=discovery%26term=nereide%2520gmt


----------



## Acsii (Sep 10, 2018)

Looks like a solid watch. Since they have released models before this on Kickstarter, they must have done a really good job with previous projects with the 30 second full funding. That is crazy! Congratulations to them.


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

Acsii said:


> Looks like a solid watch. Since they have released models before this on Kickstarter, they must have done a really good job with previous projects with the 30 second full funding. That is crazy! Congratulations to them.


 That was actually pretty impressive. I wish 'em all the best, they really seem to be growing a lot and from what I've seen on KS, that campaign can't help but do great. Their effort is paying off.


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

Hi guys! I pulled the trigger on the Nereide GMT on Kickstarter, the campaign will end very soon and I'm so excited to have it on my wrist.

They are so beautiful but funds are tight! LoL

Which one should I pick? Please help me =)

Here the collection:


----------



## Loris-76 (May 28, 2018)

Hi guys! I pulled the trigger on the Nereide GMT on Kickstarter, the campaign will end very soon and I'm so excited to have it on my wrist.

They are so beautiful but funds are tight! LoL

Which one should I pick? Please help me =)

Here the collection:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Love the San Marco but they all look pretty nice tbh!


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice watch and all, but could you at least keep the thinly-veiled advertising to one thread?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

ziggy1024 said:


> Nice watch and all, but could you at least keep the thinly-veiled advertising to one thread?


 Glad I'm not the only person thinking that... :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/122015-which-gmt-should-i-choose/&do=embed


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

How much are they would be my first question? Heritage? Movement Design?

For me the new Tudor GMT is quite an exciting and cheap proposition. Seventy hour power reserve and COSC with a ceramic hairspring

Yes these are nice watches above, but if i bought one i would always be thinking "if only............"

Just put it on the credit card and forget about it!! :biggrin: Just my 2p worth, no offence intended


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I've got in on the Early Bird too. Looking forward to picking my colour combo. Topaz is Crema with a spare Pepsi bezel sounds about right to me.

Topazia Crema. Bloody predictable text.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

I picked the Topazio Crema also, can't wait till February, seem so long away.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

It's a bit like the film 'Highlander'...'There can be only one......'


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Really dig these watches. Just gorgeous!

Yes, of course it's intended to mimic the classic Rolley GMT a bit, but come on... Way better! By a million miles here.

No hideous Mercedes hands. No detrimentally disgusting date window Cyclops magnifier. Better hour markers, being more congruent on this, where the Rolex has awkward upside down triangles at some points and dots at others... Blugh.


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I opted for Diaspro Crema in the end. Expecting it to arrive in the next month


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

JayDeep said:


> Really dig these watches. Just gorgeous!
> 
> Yes, of course it's intended to mimic the classic Rolley GMT a bit, but come on... Way better! By a million miles here.
> 
> No hideous Mercedes hands. No detrimentally disgusting date window Cyclops magnifier. Better hour markers, being more congruent on this, where the Rolex has awkward upside down triangles at some points and dots at others... Blugh.


 You don't half talk some ***** :laugh:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> I opted for Diaspro Crema in the end. Expecting it to arrive in the next month


 The latest update is hoping for shipping end of February, so some time in March, hopefully they can keep to that as I'm really looking forward to this watch arriving.


----------

